# Switching to Lighroom Cloud for M1



## BrianG_44 (Jan 27, 2021)

As a long time LRC user it has become frustratingly slow with the new M1 Macbook Pro to the point of being unsable especially in Library.    Is swtiching to the Cloud version an option as it is optimized for M1 but, at the same time, not use the cloud functionality, as I want to keep all images locally stored and edited.

Thanks for any suggestions or comments.


----------



## clee01l (Jan 27, 2021)

Images used by Lightroom (cloudy) are not stored locally .    You can store a local copy of the originals, but these are not editable by Lr.   If you want all of the LrC functionality, you have to use LrC.  You can not move a typically large catalog to Lr in the cloud if you only have the 20GB plan


----------



## kimballistic (Jan 27, 2021)

Apple Silicon was announced in June 2020 -- 7 months ago -- and their developer transition kit computers shipped shortly thereafter to any interested developer who wanted to port their software to Apple's new chips.

Hopefully Adobe & the 3rd parties that Adobe relies on have been working on porting Lightroom Classic since June of 2020 and will have it ready to release soon.   Hopefully.


----------



## BrianG_44 (Jan 27, 2021)

Thanks.    This has been helpful


----------



## kimballistic (Jan 27, 2021)

This is a timely reddit discussion of LR Classic for the M1 that includes comments from Josh Haftel, LR Program Manager:


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 2, 2021)

BrianG_44 said:


> As a long time LRC user it has become frustratingly slow with the new M1 Macbook Pro to the point of being unsable especially in Library.    Is swtiching to the Cloud version an option as it is optimized for M1 but, at the same time, not use the cloud functionality, as I want to keep all images locally stored and edited.



I don't suppose you use a custom monitor profile do you? It's just there's some Mac-specific performance issues on 10.0 and 10.1 that aren't specific to the M1 and I'm wondering if that's what you're seeing.


----------



## BrianG_44 (Feb 3, 2021)

Hi Victoria.   
Thanks for the reply.

I use my M1 macbook with a newer LG monitor and i have set up no custom profiles.  However, I have just installed Big Sur 11.2 and it has cleared up some bluetooth issues but I'm still waiting over 4 minutes to import (add)  455 files (16gb) ...well now LRC just crashed ( using LRC 10.1 with Rosetta. ) I was importing from the latest superfast external SSD drive from Samsung. (T7) !   

Would a custom profile assist in this issue?     As a work around I discovered  export from LR for the cloud nd use Bridge for library work.  I doubt Adobe has any motivation to optimize LRC for the M1 chip. as they see their future in the Cloud-based apps.

Cheers,
Brian

ps. loved my ride on the Red Funnel Ferry to Cowes


----------



## kimballistic (Feb 3, 2021)

BrianG_44 said:


> I doubt Adobe has any motivation to optimize LRC for the M1 chip. as they see their future in the Cloud-based apps.


Nope, they're actively working on it.  Straight from the mouth of a LR product manager:




from this discussion on reddit.

Edit: he even says the M1's GPU is already supported by all GPU-accelerated tasks and is the third fastest they've ever tested.

Now, keep in mind LrC is not officially supported on the M1 under Rosetta 2 emulation.  You're unfortunately paying the price of being a (very) early adopter.  The good news: it'll only get better from here.


----------



## happycranker (Feb 4, 2021)

I have read another problem is that M1 can currently only output YUV color, rather than RGB. This means you currently cannot calibrate a monitor attached to M1 machines.  Monitors such as BenQ and Eizo do not as yet support this format.


----------

